# PX4 Storm/What Size Punch For Extractor Roll Pin?



## phoenixcrash (Jan 27, 2013)

The extractor roll pin in my full size PX4 Storm is messed up from the previous owner. I was just wondering if anyone knows exactly what size punch to use to remove the old one and install a new one. The punch set I have is metric, so if you know the metric size, that would be appreciated. If not, standard size will do fine. I'll figure out the conversion myself.


----------

